# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  آیا از کریستال ریپورت هم میشود در فاکس استفاده کرد

## naderigh

با سلام خدمت همگی
آیا میشود از کریستال ریپورت در وپژوال فاکس بهره برد لطفا اگر جواب مثبت است به ورژن آن و طریقه نصب نیز توضیحاتی بفرماپید

----------


## س.حمیدیانفر

سلام 
بله میشود 
ورژن فرقی نمیکند
بصورت activ-x  براحتی امکان دارد

----------


## binyaz2003

درسته کافیه ocx  اون رو برداری همراه برنامه ات

----------


## naderigh

با تشکر
میشود که توضیحات بیشتری بفرماپید  :تشویق:

----------


## بابک زواری

شما گزارش خودوتون رو توی محیط کریستال طراحی میکنید و سپس
با کمک ActiveX اون رو میتونید نمایش بدید.
شما باید اول این activex رو به فرم برنامه خودتون اضافه کنید

----------


## naderigh

با تشکر مجدد
من متاسفانه از کریستال  ریپورت استفاده نکردم  چون با بعضی از گزارشات فاکس مشکل دارم
میخواهم از امکانات کریستال ریپورت بهره ببرم اگر برایتان امکان دارد  نحوه  استفاده را  توضیح فرماپید

----------


## binyaz2003

تو سایت www.foxite.com در قسمت دانلودش category  رو activex  انتخاب کنید یکی از فایلها یک کلاس برای کار کردن آسانتر با crystallreport  هست حتما کمکتون می کنه

----------


## naderigh

با سلام
و با تشکر بی نهایت از همکاری شما

----------

